# whats the best crane system for my go68



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

just bought a new go68 hd and was looking for a cheap reliable crane system to install in my 07 express with the adrian shelves that will clear them, i would love to do an electric winch system and i can install it myself, and still slide a water heater in, whats everyone running? any suggestions/pics would be much appreciated, that thing is way too heavy if im solo:blink: thks!


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Gorlitz sells a ramp with rollers and a winch. I use one for my 1065. I have it on the side door so i can still slide water heaters in through the back door.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I use a harbor freight crane in my truck with an electric winch. Total cost so far is about 200ish. The ramp that Jim showed is also sold by duracable.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Get a lift gate.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

When I used a Ford extended van, I had the Gorlitz ramp and winch mounted over one of those three feet wide pullout drawers sold by American Van.

That way I could aways get to my tools without climbing into the truck. I just bolted the ramp on top of the drawer and then bolted the drawer to the floor of the van. I did have to make extensions for the fold down ramp, but it was well worth it so I didn't have to climb into the truck for tools.

I put all of the sewer equipment (Go68 HD, K-60 and reels, GO 250/380, K-39 and Pearpoint camera, shovel, probes and septic tank lid raiser) in the side door and I accessed plumbing stuff from the back of the van. Hand truck and Ladders were on the roof racks along with one of those aluminum conduit carriers for my pipes. It was PACKED in there, but I always had what I needed.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

harbor frg. with power winch, :thumbsup:


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

thks everyone! did the harbor freight one with electric winch, 200 bucks and an hour and a half and an 18 pack :thumbsup: my back thanks you


----------

